# Atlanta Woodworking Show



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just got back from the Atlanta Woodworking Show in Norcross, GA?

The shows had deteriorated so badlly that I did not go to the last two shows.
I am pleased to report that this show was better than pretty good.

There were a reasonable number of vendors and some of them even had some deals. The demos were informative and the free classes were well attended. I'm sure that this location was a little smaller than the previous sites and that made it more attractive.

All of the folks I went with bought something. Most of my friends have just about all the tools we can use.
If you are close enough (2-3 hour drive?) I would recommend that you hit this show this weekend, weather permitting.
You can go to their website www.thewoodworkingshow.com and get a list of the vendors and directions and some discount coupons.

Oh, yeah. I got to meet and talk with Chuck Bender, AcanathusCarver

Lee


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

same with the Columbus Ohio show this year. The past five were terrible but this year it seemed a little bit more full of vendors.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow. I always go on Sunday hoping the deals get better. Maybe they'd rather sell it than pack it up.


----------



## jtdyal (May 29, 2008)

Lee, you poor thing. If you liked this year, you would have loved last year. It wasn't that bad this year, considering we didn't have to pay $15 for parking. But Parking was horrible, space was limited, it opened late, had to wait in a long line in the cold mist to get a ticket, the guilds and demos were shoved in the back wall, there were less venders than last yr. Last year was diffidently a peak. I brought 6 others with me age 61 to 20. I was low on cash so I didn't buy any thing. But I did spend about 30min playing with the Lee-Valley panes (I'm in love). I hope they move it to the NW side of town next yr.


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

Lee,

It was a great pleasure meeting you. All the folks I've talked to from the attending guilds had the same opinion as you. Come on back today and we'll cut some dovetails.

Firecaster, Make sure you swing by my booth and say hello.

jtdyal, Sorry your experience was less then enjoyable. A few other LJ's stopped by my booth on Friday and Saturday. Were you one? It's hard to recall all the nicknames but I recall faces pretty well. Unfortunately, your's is a bit obscured in your profile. If you come back to the show today, you're welcome to cut a set of dovetails. It might just be uplifting enough to change your opinion of the show at least a little.

Thanks to all the other Lumberjocks who've stopped by so far this weekend. It's great meeting and talking with LJ's. I especially liked the one young fellow who saw the copy of my "secret drawers" article from Popular Woodworking that I have in my booth and asked "do you have any experience fooling around with secret drawers?"

I need a few LJ's to swing by the booth today and cut some dovetails. Atlanta folk are a bit more shy than most other cities I've been to. Besides, I need some good dovtailing pics so your fellow Lumberjocks can see you in action.


----------

